# Oil type for R32 GTS-t tranny and rear diff



## fish (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi,
I'm wondering what oil Nissan recommends for the transmission and rear diff of the R32 GTS-t. Don't know coz I don't have the owners handbook but I imagine it would be similar to the R32 GTR. Is it a GL4/GL5 type oil or an ATF type. What viscosity? Transmission is manual. Appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

fish said:


> Hi,
> I'm wondering what oil Nissan recommends for the transmission and rear diff of the R32 GTS-t. Don't know coz I don't have the owners handbook but I imagine it would be similar to the R32 GTR. Is it a GL4/GL5 type oil or an ATF type. What viscosity? Transmission is manual. Appreciate any help. Thanks.


Transmission is ordinary gear oil. If it is a limited slip diff you need to use LSD diff oil, otherwise I think it's regular gear oil. I haven't got my manual with me at the moment, but this is what I recall from it.


----------



## fish (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks Carlito but I still need to know the viscosity. 75W90??


----------



## Carlito (Aug 13, 2003)

fish said:


> Thanks Carlito but I still need to know the viscosity. 75W90??


Ssorry, fish, my handbook just says to use power steering fluid for active differentials, otherwise there is no info on oils other than capacity. My workshop manual is currently lent out to a guy who's building an engine, so I can't get the info there either. I'm currently using Castrol 90 gearbox oil in my manual, but this may change soon as I have leaks on both front and rear shaft seals so it needs to come out.

Suggest you go to www.skylinesdownunder.com and post a query on their forum.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

I'm running a R32 'Box in my Commodore, I'm useing castrol Multitrax transaxle oil......very good stuff......


----------

